# White bass eggs



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody keeps the eggs out of the white bass to eat.
When I was growing up my dad used to take me down to damsite marina [across the river from browders] and put the flat bottom in around easter when the white bass would be spawning. We sit there in the current with yellow and white speckjigs for bait and tear them up. When we got home with the ice chest full we would clean them all and my dad would collect the egg sacks and my mom would batter & fry them. I still keep the eggs when I catch bass with them. Man thats some good eatin there.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dont know about White Bass but I keep the eggs from flounder and do them up just like your mom did..Gooood! Kinda like a fluffy hushpuppie!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Never thoughtof that. Lots of te ones I caught the other day most of the ones I caught were females full of eggs.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Never thoughtof that. Lots of te ones I caught the other day most of the ones I caught were females full of eggs.


You aught to try them. Just make sure you put a screen over the skillet when you fry em cause they could pop and splatter grease. Don't fry the ones that the sack is broken they will pop bad,


----------

